# Settling in!



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

*Life!*

Hi All, 

Moving to Dubai from UK in June 2013, so much to think about I feel my head might explode!!  What's real life like out there?? I've read lots of stuff but day to day how is it? We have 2 children and I'm concerned about them settling in, making friends etc. How easy is it to meet people? I want to be as prepared as I can, is that even possible??!!


----------



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

Hellooo, 

Can anyone advise on good, family areas to live in, in Dubai?! We're ideally looking for a villa as we have children, but not at high cost! Are compounds good places to be? Is it easier to meet people? Any advice on renting would be gratefully received! Thank you!! :ranger:


----------



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

*Great Expectations!!*

Moving to Dubai from June 2013 what's it like when you first arrive? How do you cope with the heat and keep motivated? Do you feel like your lost in the desert??!!


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

There are plenty of good communities for families so you should probably make a choice based on where you are going to be working.

You can rent something once your visa is in place; you'll need to pay 5% deposit and 5% agency fee. If your company look after getting you a place then you're laughing.

Take a look at dubizzle.com to get an idea on prices/sizes. Top areas for expats are The Springs, Arabian Ranches, Victory Heights, Jumeirah Village Triangle. You can pick up a townhouse for about AED 130,000. Detached villas anything upwards of there.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

there's loads of info on here about all and every aspect of life you can possibly conceive - good and bad.
Pour yourself a gin, sit back and read.
You'll read through a lot of drivel (some of it mine!) but this place can be mined for all sorts of info. use the advanced search option too.

As for the kids settling in, they'll adapt quicker than you.
The schools are all used to kids coming and going. They'll not be 'the new kids' that are stared at by the old-timers. They'll make friends from all over the world. (as will you)
The playground is a good place for parents to make friends too. 

I arrived in June last year.
Just as an under-statement, and i'm sure you know - it will be a little warm by then!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

In the first place, calm down.

There's no need to start multiple threads all saying/asking the same thing. 

Yes, it's exciting to move to Dubai. Unfortunately it's also a hassle, which you'll learn.

The very first step is finding school places for your children. The schools here are overbooked and have large waiting lists but somehow everyone seem to manage to find a place somewhere, even if it ends up at their third or fourth choice school. 

Schooling will be partly determined by the fees. Is your company paying all or part of the fees? 

Once you have schools sorted out then worry about where to live. There's flexibility in where to live, not so much in where to go to school.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bling!! said:


> Hellooo,
> 
> Can anyone advise on good, family areas to live in, in Dubai?! We're ideally looking for a villa as we have children, but not at high cost! Are compounds good places to be? Is it easier to meet people? Any advice on renting would be gratefully received! Thank you!! :ranger:


Answers to most of your questions are on the forum and please read the sticky threads.

What is 'high cost'? Where you live will be dictated by three things - budget, location of work and location of schools. 

As for 'what is life like'? That depends on numerous factors. Most people live relatively normal lives, go to work etc. I don't really know what you are asking, but I am assuming you have never lived abroad. Although the rules are different to the UK, these day, in many ways Dubai and the UAE is quite 'Western' with pretty much all of the amenities you will require. Just don't expect things to be 'just like home'.


----------



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

*And breathe ....*

Hi 

We moved here two weeks ago with three young children so I sympathise! I am by no means an expert on anything but can share our experience so far. 

I spent weeks in the uk emailing and researching schools. Decide whether you want British curriculum or IB and go from there. I emailed them all for availability, fees etc and put it into a spreadsheet. I then researched the schools which hadn't been a definite no on places and narrowed it down. I kept lines of communication open with the schools and we visited our first choice the day after we arrived ( make appointments before you leave). We visited the school on Thursday, children sat entrance exams on the Monday, places offered on the Tuesday and they start this Sunday. I appreciate we were lucky but I think the research I did in the uk was invaluable. Read between the lines on websites and remember only you know what school fits your children.

Houses has been an eye opener. We spent hours and hours on websites like dubizzle and property.ae (I think it was) we were dead set on a modern apartment in the marina and had even chosen the three buildings we were focusing on. We got here went to the marina and fell in love with it but then got speaking to people who save lived here a while and locals who said that the traffic on and off was a nightmare and the weekends the Marina is buzzing. Whilst we like the idea of living in a hotspot we decided with children it perhaps wasn't right. We have talked and listened to people here, researched and checked out areas suggested and have just signed the lease on a property in al barsha. My husband can see his office from the house and the children's school is a ten minute drive! 

2 weeks in and I love Dubai, I am homesick, lonely and frustrated by trying to sort the last few things out but on the whole I think we will be happy here. I hope moving into a compound and the children starting school will help me meet people but we are trying to make the most of it and get out and about each day. Things here can be frustrating and other things are so straight forward but the people make Dubai, they want you to be happy and they want to help. Our estate agent has been amazing she has gone above and beyond in helping us out and I think we will stay in touch, the lady we have ordered our car from has been so helpful and explained everything several times. 

One last thing I will say is they love children here and make life so easy with them. Their meals are brought out first and fast and they bend over backwards to keep them happy. 

Try not to panic, I know it's stressful but when you wake up in the morning and the sun s shining you will look back and know it was all worth it.

Not sure if my mad ramblings are useful or not but hopefully if nothing else they help you see it can be done. 

Good luck!!


----------



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi, 

Thanks for your reply! It's good to hear about your experiences! Looking over some over my posts I sound like a mad woman! We're coming out in 2 weeks to look at schools & houses and I think that'll help to get things into perspective! Good Luck with everything!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm still getting used to riding a camel to work and living in a Bedouin tent but doing OK just eating falafal. The wife put up a bit of a fight wearing the whole black head to toe outfit, bitches constantly about the black being too hot, but as she over heats she can't keep up so can't whine about needing to walk three paces behind me all of the time.

I have managed to find a good husband for my 13 year old daughter, she is excited about that because frankly she looks like me which isn't a good thing. My oldest boy has developed a bit of a sheesha habit, stays up all night smoking that crap but I suppose it's better than dope. 

Just your normal lifestyle.......


----------



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

bling!! said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! It's good to hear about your experiences! Looking over some over my posts I sound like a mad woman! We're coming out in 2 weeks to look at schools & houses and I think that'll help to get things into perspective! Good Luck with everything!


Haha you aren't the only mad woman! Good luck when you come out. There is a fab book called Dubai residents guide it's from the explorer range and ours came with a brilliant map too. The ISBN number is 978-9948-450-31-3. It outlines the processes and is really worth having. 

I don't post on here much but if you want to chat just contact me through this thread or PM on here.

Enjoy your trip!


----------

